# New Touch Recovery(4ext recovery)



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys, you have to try this new recovery. It made me replace cwr. You also can restore backups from cwr, no need to reflash and setup. I love it. It also has tons of themes. I will provide 2 links to this awesome recovery.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ext.recovery.control

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1561975
[TOUCHCOVERY] ORIGINAL | 4EXT Recovery Touch v1.0.0.4 RC3

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm using it right now. It is incredible. The best recovery out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll try it, but I am loyal to TWRP


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

trter10 said:


> I'll try it, but I am loyal to TWRP


Try it. It's the best recovery so far. You will love it. They have a free version to try out, it's the 2nd link to xda thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

This needs to stay at the top... I love this recovery, especially with the purchased app from the market. Gives you OTA updates to the recovery (for both RC's and official releases depending on your settings)... tons of different themes to apply (or make your own!), fast charge times and backup/restore times... CWM Touch is nothing compared to this recovery, and I left TWRP for this as well, because yes TWRP is nice, but the big buttons really turn me off.

You gotta at least try it before you say you don't like it


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bazar6 said:


> This needs to stay at the top... I love this recovery, especially with the purchased app from the market. Gives you OTA updates to the recovery (for both RC's and official releases depending on your settings)... tons of different themes to apply (or make your own!), fast charge times and backup/restore times... CWM Touch is nothing compared to this recovery, and I left TWRP for this as well, because yes TWRP is nice, but the big buttons really turn me off.
> 
> You gotta at least try it before you say you don't like it


buttons aren't so big with my theme









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy crap just flashed this and found a decent theme for it and I'm blown away...coming from using my volume rocker to select files this is a monster step up!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Installed this yesterday and its way better than twrp 2.0 touch screen. Wish I got this long ago.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> Installed this yesterday and its way better than twrp 2.0 touch screen. Wish I got this long ago.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


but is it better then 2.1?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

trter10 said:


> but is it better then 2.1?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Wouldn't know after 2.0 messed up where every backup I made wouldn't work after I tried to restore them. Tried everything to make it work. Had to go back to the 1.x twrp. It's easier to use and love the layout of 4ext. Not saying twrp is bad. It's just not for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Similar thing happened to me where wiping the cache actually wiped data as well. I had backups, but not being able to wipe only the cache and leave data in tact didn't let me flash updates to the Roms. Small issue that I learned to deal with. But now that I'm on this, I love it.

And trter10, never even knew TWRP did themes, so I did not see your themes for it.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Omg coming from CWM this is just fantastic. Got the ICS v2 theme by craak (spelling) and wow this is incredible. This is like going from the old hideous BIOS's from the late 90's to the brand new BIOS's that allow you to use a mouse. What a difference.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm on the most recent touch version, and it's great. I'll never run CWM again on my bolt, 4ext is easier to use, has a better and smoother ui, and is better maintained. I was interested enough to try twrp 2.1, but it didn't work very well, and I quickly went back to 4ext.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Honestly there's literally no reason to try and use a different recovery over this one. It's so far ahead of the game it's hard to believe it's a recovery and not a full on app within the OS itself. Wild stuff.

My only concern is device support. I am sooo jumping on the Galaxy S III as soon as it comes out, and I have to hope for support from the dev for his recovery. I can't see me ever wanting to install a different recovery on any Android device, but from the list of supported devices for 4ext, it doesn't seem like a lot of Samsung phones are up there


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Honestly there's literally no reason to try and use a different recovery over this one. It's so far ahead of the game it's hard to believe it's a recovery and not a full on app within the OS itself. Wild stuff.
> 
> My only concern is device support. I am sooo jumping on the Galaxy S III as soon as it comes out, and I have to hope for support from the dev for his recovery. I can't see me ever wanting to install a different recovery on any Android device, but from the list of supported devices for 4ext, it doesn't seem like a lot of Samsung phones are up there


Just gotta ask him.. I asked about porting/supporting the Moto Xoom, and he was very detailed in why he couldn't (hardware limitations, etc), and was very apologetic too. He may not be able to give an answer right now since the device isn't even out yet, but the worse answer you can get is a no









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Agree with bazar. madmaxx, the developer, is his own team. He only has so much time to work on 4ext, and divides that time into updates for the app, updates for various supported devices, and working on ports. The developer is very responsive to emails in my experience, and an inquiry to him will get you a direct answer as it's his development alone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

